# Sports and broadcast tv watcher only



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

From all that I've read, I think I'm buying a 42" Panny consumer 720p plasma. Walmart has them for 398. Being I don't game or watch Blu-Ray, and other than On Demand which I don't use, nothing is broadcast in 1080p anyway. 

Is there any reason I should consider LED? 

42" is perfect for the room size.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd still buy a 1080p plasma instead....they look much better....I use a 46" 1080p Panny plasma in my bedroom...


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Found a 50" 1080p LG at bjs.com for $599. For 200 more that's what I am getting.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like your room suddenly got bigger, ha ha!


----------

